# Am I Expecting Too Much?



## ReflexGTI (Apr 18, 2015)

I've had some paint done on the rear bumper of my Golf R by an approved VW bodyshop, they have had three attempts so far and I'm still not happy with it.

When the bumper is caught in full sunlight at a certain angle it seems to reflect the light completely differently to any other part of the car. To my eye it looks too bright and too metallic and no other part of the car looks this way, including the other side of the rear bumper. When the car isn't in sunlight at this angle it looks basically spot on, but to me it looks fairly hideous when it is!

There are also a couple of imperfections in the paint that I've captured as well as I can in the photos. There's also a strange mark on the paint where it looks like they've got rid of a run (this is barely visible and I couldn't get this to show up in photos).

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bumpers are always a shade or two out. That does look worse than I would expect though.


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

I have been in a similar position twice. Its hard when to know to carry on fighting or accept it. At the end of the day only you can decide.....it does look a different colour and the paint defect is not acceptable. 

If this is the 3rd time then maybe take it to VW customer services to seek a resolution, as 3 times should be enough attempts to be honest.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

It will never be perfect due to metal panels and plastic bumpers. That being said the bumper does seem very bright. Your paint can't of faded that much. Is lapis blue the same colour on all the models, they haven't tweaked the formula maybe.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Daughter just got new bumper on her grey mini, I took loads of pics before it went in, and when it came out the match did not look to be perfect, but after looking at the old pics a few times it became apartment it was out from new so was just consontrating to much on the actual joint to car rather than looking at whole car.
Your first pic is in shade so would be unfair to compare for me, agree with Kerr about a couple of shades out, painting on top of the plastic already painted getting the perfect match would be very very hard IMHO


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

Looks like a silicone reaction in the paint and it's "waxed up". That's what the two imperfections are. 

As you say, I can't see where they've flatted a run out, but it's possible that it was too bad to be successfully flatted and it's left a mark.

If you look hard enough, there will always be a moment when in the right light and from the right angle you can see a difference between shades on metal and plastic, but it shouldn't be too obvious of course.


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

body and bumper is never going to match chill.
Also the angle and lighting can make a huge different.

I have a 3 monitor pc set up with two of the three screens being the same model/brand. I always thought that they were mismatched and did not showed colors correctly.

I replaced all with same model/brand. Guess what again was seeing variations till I realized that the viewing angle makes a huge difference !!!! If I was at the "correct" angle colors were the same a slight deviation caused differences.


----------



## Sharpyyyyy (Sep 26, 2015)

As far as bumpers go that's a close colour match


----------

